# "mulher desde pequenininho" ????



## Que trem doido

Eu li algo que disse "homens tem 90% de desconto, e mulher desde pequininiho".
Será que no Inglês quer dizer "men get a 90% discount, and women even less."  ?  Acho que o "pequininiho" realmente foi escrito errado e dever ser pequiniho.  ???
Me ajude por favor!!!!
Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Esse "pequininiho" pode ser "pequeninho". De resto, não entendo o que querem dizer com a frase


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu tampouco....  Puxa, é um pouco estranho não é?


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Esse "pequininiho" pode ser "pequeni*ni*nho". De resto, não entendo o que querem dizer com a frase



Eu também não!


----------



## MOC

Essa frase para mim não faz sentido nenhum. 

"Homens têm 90% de desconto" foi bem traduzido.

"desde pequenino" é uma expressão que se costuma usar para se dizer que se faz qualquer coisa do mesmo modo desde criança.

Ex: Gosto de pão desde pequenino. significa mais ou menos "I have liked bread, ever since I was a little boy"

"mulher desde pequenino" quereria dizer algo como "..woman, ever since I was a little boy (sim boy, porque senão seria pequenina)"

Não só não faz sentido individualmente, como não faz no contexto total da frase.


----------



## Que trem doido

Obrigadão gente!!!  

Pelo menos sei que é um frase estranho e não seja porque o meu Português é ruim de mais.

Ha ha ha....


Valeu!!


----------



## Outsider

Que trem doido said:


> Pelo menos sei que é uma frase estranha e não é porque o meu Português é ruim de mais.


----------



## Que trem doido

Mais uma vez, obrigado!!!  Da para ver que preciso praticar muito mais!!!!!

Vou passar mais tempo por aqui lendo para melhorar o meu Português!!!


Abraços, 
Trem doido (o humilde)


----------



## HouseFan

Também não entendi.
Só pra você lembrar (como o Moc disse):
"homens têm 90% de desconto, mulher desde pequenininh*a*".
Mulher é substantivo (noun) feminino em português (*A* mulher), por isso você deve flexionar o(s) complemento(s).
A gata, o gato, a carta, o balde, o barril...


----------



## HouseFan

Não se acanhe. Escreva o quanto quiser. 
Como diz a sabedoria popular: "É errando que se aprende".
Qual português você está aprendendo? O lusitano ou o tupiniquim?


----------



## Que trem doido

Conheço nenhum das duas palavras, o lusitano nem o tupiniquim.  Faz um favor e explicar o que são.  Por pouco tempo, muitos anos atráz, vivi em MG (BH e Três Corações).
Mais faz tanto tempo que não falo nem escrevo bem o Português.  Tenho saudades do Brasil, e é por isso que estou estudando.


----------



## HouseFan

Lusitano é uma forma de dizer "português de portugal" ou "de origem portuguesa" aqui no Brasil. Está relacionado à história de Portugal.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lusitanians

Tupiniquim segue a mesma linha:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupiniquim


----------



## HouseFan

Mas você escreve muito bem.  A maioria dos que falam inglês tem uma enorme dificuldade para escrever em português.
E, sendo honesto com você, nem quem vive aqui escreve bem (eu me incluo na lista). 
São tantas regras e exceções que qualquer um fica maluco.


----------



## Que trem doido

A gente tem a mesma problema aqui nos EUS.  Tantas pessoas não sabem falar e escrever a sua lingua própria, muito menos alguma lingua estrangeira.
Que pena, sinto tristeza para tais pessoas pois jamais vão saber da beleza do mundo e seu povo.  Acho que é atravez o estudo do ser humano, das culturas, linguas, jeitos de ser, e tudo que faz parte da gente, que vamos sobreviver felizamente.


----------



## MariBR

pequenininho (soa como pequinininho!) 

A expressão "desde pequenininho" é bastante usada por aqui! Significa desde criança, há muito tempo, desde sempre, desde que me conheço por gente! 

Até as mulheres falam desde pequenininho (e não pequenininhA).

Não sei se é essa expressão de que estamos falando. De qualquer forma, não se encaixa muito bem nessa situação!


----------



## djlaranja

Que trem doido, 

Primeiramente, essa expressão que você usa como "nick" é bem mineira ("Que trem doido").

Pequenininho é o diminutivo de pequenino, que por sua vez significa "muito pequeno". No caso de uma mulher seria "desde pequenininha", pois flexiona-se o gênero.

Mas a principal questão é que esta é uma expressão idiomática, que significa - como já foi dito - desde sempre. Significa que a pessoa tem uma qualidade desde sempre, desde que nasceu, por exemplo.

No caso, parece que a expressão significa que homens tem muito desconto (90%) e as mulheres *sempre* tiveram enormes descontos!

Acho que é isto.


----------



## HouseFan

Que trem doido said:


> A gente tem a mesma problema aqui nos EUS. Tantas pessoas não sabem falar e escrever a sua lingua própria, muito menos alguma lingua estrangeira.
> Que pena, sinto tristeza para tais pessoas pois jamais vão saber da beleza do mundo e seu povo. Acho que é atravez o estudo do ser humano, das culturas, linguas, jeitos de ser, e tudo que faz parte da gente, que vamos sobreviver felizamente.



Concordo plenamente.


----------

